# Sports Holster



## lilrays (Jul 18, 2008)

This holster was made for my Beretta Cougar. I used a Compton CA police badge for the carving. Hope you enjoy the photo.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice holster. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup. Nice work!


----------

